# Adobe Digital Editions -> convert -> pdf



## Don_Pazo (8. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe einige meine lieblings Bücher vom http://www.ciando als eBook herunter geladen. Um die Bücher überhaupt lesen zu können musste ich "Adobe Digital Editions" auch herunter laden. Es funktioniert wunderbar, das Programm lädt das eBook dann selbst herunter und man kann es lesen.

Jetzt aber das Problem, wenn das Programm die eBooks herunterlädt, findet man die Bücher als pdf in "C:\Users\root\Documents\My Digital Editions". Leider kann man aber diese Dateien nicht auf einem anderen Rechner öffnen, jedes mal beschwert sich Adobe Reader, also man muss immer die Dateien mit "Adobe Digital Editions" lesen/bearbeiten usw.

Ich suche nach einem Tool mit dem ich diese Dateien zu einem normalen PDF (oder  doc) konvertieren kann?
Kennt jemand so einen Tool?

Danke


----------



## lalalla (20. September 2009)

copistar ! --> google


----------

